# 1999 Johnson 25HP Throttle linkage help



## jojo (Sep 23, 2017)

I keep having a problem with this linkage coming apart from turning the throttle. I have looked at the parts diagram and don't see anything missing. The pin just keeps popping out for some reason. I would think there would be some sort of pin that goes underneath to hold it together. What am I missing?


----------



## stinkfoot (Sep 24, 2017)

Looks to me like the gape of the spring has opened up a little. Can't cost much to replace the spring.


----------



## tomme boy (Sep 24, 2017)

Try to bend it around the pin more. That will not cost anything


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 25, 2017)

I can't see from your pic. Am I correct in assuming that pin isn't long enough that it has a place where it goes all the way through and an e-clip holds it in?


----------



## Shaugh (Sep 25, 2017)

It looks like this part. In which case the pin was a press fit when it was manufactured...

https://www.marineengine.com/newparts/part_details.php?pnum=OMC0438076

If it was me I'd find the right size bolt and nut.... Put some permanent locktite on the threads and tighten it just enough to be firm and not bind the spring.


----------



## nccatfisher (Sep 25, 2017)

If that is the case then the best thing to do short of replacing the whole assembly is take a center punch and peen the base it goes in and create some interference for the pin. Then clean the pin and the base good with brake cleaner. Loctite makes an epoxy called Press Fit Repair it is made for setting bearings and other press fit applications. Coat the pin and the base and press it in, you can probably accomplish this with a C-clamp or a big pair of channel locks, and let it set up good. I doubt you ever have it come out again.

https://www.loctite.com.au/3320_AUE_HTML.htm?nodeid=8802627715073


----------



## renn90 (Oct 12, 2017)

nccatfisher said:


> If that is the case then the best thing to do short of replacing the whole assembly is take a center punch and peen the base it goes in and create some interference for the pin. Then clean the pin and the base good with brake cleaner. Loctite makes an epoxy called Press Fit Repair it is made for setting bearings and other press fit applications. Coat the pin and the base and press it in, you can probably accomplish this with a C-clamp or a big pair of channel locks, and let it set up good. I doubt you ever have it come out again.
> 
> https://www.loctite.com.au/3320_AUE_HTML.htm?nodeid=8802627715073




Sounds like a good idea. Another would be to remove the shaft-lever, tap a small bolt into the bottom of the pin, and bolt it together with a washer and red Loctite, reinstall the shaft-lever. Save 115.00 if you could find one.

This is the exact same set up on my 1994 20HP, and it is definitely a press/pein fit.


----------



## marinetech1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Its missing the washer under the spring! sorry I see how its falling out, but its still missing the shim/washer.


----------



## jojo (Sep 1, 2018)

Decided to post a follow up here in case anyone else has this issue. I used some Permatex sleeve retainer that I found at NAPA. It's used for press fit applications. After a full season of running, it hasn't moved. Worked very well.


----------

